# MY BIKE HAS BEEN STOLEN



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY BIKE HAS BEEN STOLEN FROM MY CAR ANLONG WITH MY STEREO KEEP A LOOK OUT PLEASE :angry:  :tears: :tears:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

.


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 07:14 AM~4242287
> *MY BIKE HAS BEEN STOLEN FROM MY CAR ANLONG WITH MY STEREO KEEP A LOOK OUT PLEASE :angry:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


 Damn dude. Take a picture to the police, your bike is unique so it shouldnt be to hard to find the asshole who did it unless he sells it for parts.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 07:14 AM~4242287
> *MY BIKE HAS BEEN STOLEN FROM MY CAR ANLONG WITH MY STEREO KEEP A LOOK OUT PLEASE :angry:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


 THATS FUKED UP BUT THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR NOT STAYIN ON POINT KEEP YOUR GUARD UP HOMIE :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KEEP POINT WHEN YOUR ASLEEP YOU PIECE OF SHIT :angry:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

fuk you ***** ! take care of your shit and you wouldn't have this problem you need to check your self homie you actin like a bitch cause you got played i live in one of the worst areas ever and i had my shit for 10 years and im white on top of that check your self


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK YOU


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

:guns: :burn: you mad cause you got burned so if it got stolen that means you was slippin wether you was sleepin or not you was slippin


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS ALL GOOD IM JUST GONNA BUILD ANOTHER ONE ****** ASS HATER


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

ain't no hater you is dawg you hatin on the next dude cause of what happen top you ilmao you don't diserve to vbuild another one slippin ass *****


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:44 AM~4242361
> *ain't no hater you is dawg you hatin on the next dude cause of what happen top you  ilmao    you don't diserve to vbuild another one slippin ass *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU WIN


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

ilmao keep it krewl get your shit back dawg


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:41 AM~4242350
> *i live in one of there worst areas ever and i had my shit for 10 years
> *


you constipated or something? get fucked in the ass so much there is no time for shit to come out? it seems to be coming out of your mouth though...


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 07:49 AM~4242375
> *you constipated or something? get fucked in the ass so much there is no time for shit to come out? it seems to be coming out of your mouth though...
> *


 you bird ass ***** ain't no one talking to you be gone son check your self


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:50 AM~4242380
> *you bird ass ***** ain't no one talking to you be gone son  check your self
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:



> * and im white on top of that *



you wigga ass fucker.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 07:51 AM~4242382
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> you wigga ass fucker.
> *


 exactly and im white *****!


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 07:51 AM~4242382
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> you wigga ass fucker.
> *


 I'D rather be a wigga fuker then a ass fuker so bounce


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:52 AM~4242385
> *exactly and im white *****!
> *


and gay.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

FUEBURGER sounds like his moms cooch all wrinkled and fury ill !


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

you're pretty clever. :uh:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 07:55 AM~4242396
> *you're pretty clever. :uh:
> *


 "THANK YOU"


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

get to the point this guy's bike is stolen and you guys fuck up his topick


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

FRONTWALKER WHY U END YOUR TOPIK DAWG ? ILMAO I KNOW WHY ITS CAUSE YOU GOT BURNED SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH SON


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Nov 20 2005, 07:56 AM~4242401
> *get to the point this guy's bike is stolen and you guys fuck up his topick
> *


fuck you, netherland's bitch!!!


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 07:58 AM~4242408
> *fuck you, netherland's bitch!!!
> *


 YO DAWG GO BACK TO YOUR OFF TOPIK AREA YOU A BIRD YOU JUST WANNA FEEL LIKE SUMTHYNG NOW GO !


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:59 AM~4242413
> *YO DAWG GO BACK TO YOUR OFF TOPIK AREA YOU A BIRD YOU JUST WANNA FEEL LIKE SUMTHYNG NOW GO !
> *


YO DAWGG YEAH ***** I'M WHITEE YEAAH CHEKK ME OUT I'M A THUG ON DA NETT YEAAA I THINK I''M IT YEAAH NIGGAA CHECK YO SELF YEAA


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

ilmao and you a clown so bounce ***** bytch go make a off topik about how your name was made dawg and don't be afraid to tell the truth


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

and thats it bye now dawg homie el culo licker peace ragga muffin


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

If your real you will get your bike back man hope you do "Keep it Krewl"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn Sic that shit suks bets luck finding it


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope you find your bike homie!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn.. ill keep a look out here for it..


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Its probably allready too late to find it...crackheads work fast and they are up all night...that bike was prolly stripped and unrecognizable in a half hour.



Sorry for your loss bro...It was a clean ass bike.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

why was your bike in your car?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 20 2005, 12:55 PM~4243170
> *why was your bike in your car?
> *


HE WAS TAKING IT TO A SHOW THIS MORNING!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Man thats fucked up 
and the murals were fuken bad 
i bet they striped right now as we speak


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, that's messed up danny, hope you get it back :angry:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Nov 20 2005, 03:58 PM~4242408
> *fuck you, netherland's bitch!!!
> *




SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT THE NETHERLANDS

YOU GAY ASS :angry:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Nov 20 2005, 07:20 AM~4242300
> *Damn dude.  Take a picture to the police, your bike is unique so it shouldnt be to hard to find the asshole who did it unless he sells it for parts.
> *


the cops barely give a shit about a car, why would they care about a bike. chances are its gone , unless it was somebody you know.


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

too bad bout your bike dude i HATE fucking theives allmost as much as i HATE Stupid Fucking ******* fucking wanna be asswipe hope you get gang raped as your a bitch & your nothing but a internet wannbe tough guy.......


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

that sucks man :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Nov 20 2005, 02:42 PM~4243519
> *the cops barely give a shit about a car, why would they care about a bike. chances are its gone , unless it was somebody you know.
> *


common sense says it was someone who lives close by


----------



## kandycoatedregal (Oct 24, 2002)

good luck finding it, the cops don't give a shit, when my rims got stole i asked if he wanted a picture and he said no well we will keep an eye out for them they don't give a shit about noones property


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gothabillie_@Nov 20 2005, 01:46 PM~4243533
> *too bad bout your bike dude i HATE fucking theives allmost as much as i HATE Stupid Fucking ******* fucking wanna be asswipe hope you get gang raped as your a bitch & your nothing but a internet wannbe tough guy.......
> *


lol.....thats funny as fuk..........that "******"..would hurt you! :0 
but i feel both sides of this!.......i have been rediculously carful about all my belongings......fenced in yards ...pitt bulls....cameras......and .....lotts of sleep deprivation....cuz its the one time you dont worry about gettin got,that you will get gott!........and whhy in the world would you leave a nice bike like that in a car?..it would be next to my bed at night  ............but shit man like every one said ,its prolly gone and stripped already../def sucks!...........but dont let them haters keep ya down,get another bike built and in the meen time post pics around town with reward...you will be suprised what people will do for money!....and i bet it was someone you know!  yo butt any ways .....\ ...ATLEAST KREWLWUN STILL GOTT HIS BIKES.... :biggrin: .......HE'S NO ******...HE'S MORE OF A WANNA BE RICAN,


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Nov 20 2005, 12:05 PM~4243213
> *HE WAS TAKING IT TO A SHOW THIS MORNING!!!!!
> *


sorry but thats a really fucking stupid thing to do


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

Dont worry we'll get you back on top. let me know if you need anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 07:14 AM~4242287
> *MY BIKE HAS BEEN STOLEN FROM MY CAR ANLONG WITH MY STEREO KEEP A LOOK OUT PLEASE :angry:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


Hey if you need a a frame i got one that I can hook you up for free,and if you need rims I got them buy the have some rust on them free thats rigth free!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 20 2005, 04:42 PM~4244817
> *sorry but thats a really fucking stupid thing to do
> *


Some of us leave for shows at 3am. I leave my shit in my jeep ready to go. Im not getting up earlier to load my shit. Loading all my stuff takes me half an hour. Sic was at his brothers house, not his. Its not his fault for leaving in the trunk. 

REC, Your the only who is willing to help the homie out. The rest of you fuckers rather start shit. Thats not going to help in any way. Danny, I was going to talk to you about the frame. Pm me Later bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 20 2005, 06:55 PM~4245208
> *Hey if you need a a frame i got one that I can hook you up for free,and if you need rims I got them buy the have some rust on them free thats rigth free!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2005, 09:16 PM~4246098
> *Some of us leave for shows at 3am. I leave my shit in my jeep ready to go. Im not getting up earlier to load my shit. Loading all my stuff takes me half an hour. Sic was at his brothers house, not his. Its not his fault for leaving in the trunk.
> 
> REC, Your the only who is willing to help the homie out. The rest of you fuckers rather start shit. Thats not going to help in any way. Danny, I was going to talk to you about the frame. Pm me Later bro.
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: to all of us 
yo sic ill give u the frame with out a trade man the one we were going to tarade ill give it to u free 
and i have more shit i can give u man


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2005, 09:16 PM~4246098
> *Some of us leave for shows at 3am. I leave my shit in my jeep ready to go. Im not getting up earlier to load my shit. Loading all my stuff takes me half an hour. Sic was at his brothers house, not his. Its not his fault for leaving in the trunk.
> 
> REC, Your the only who is willing to help the homie out. The rest of you fuckers rather start shit. Thats not going to help in any way. Danny, I was going to talk to you about the frame. Pm me Later bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE WONDERING WHY MY BIKE WAS IN MY CAR ITS BECAUSE I WAS AWAY FROM HOME.I WENT TO THE LOW VINTAGE TOY DRIVE SATURDAY AND WAS GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW TODAY AND I WAS AT MY BROTHERS HOUSE AND DIDNT WANT TO UNLOAD IT THEN RELOAD BECAUSE IT IS A HASSLE BUT NOW I REGRET IT


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Did you go to the show? People like to brag about stuff they stole and it should have been going around at the show who stole it.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

Damm! bro the sucks..hey SIC call me bro you know i got 3 frames, if you want one let me know.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Nov 20 2005, 09:27 PM~4246160
> *Did you go to the show? People like to brag about stuff they stole and it should have been going around at the show who stole it.
> *


YES I WENT AND ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE LOOKING OUT FOR ME BUT NOTHING YET


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

That sucks that was a badass bike. Hope you find and keep on building badass bikes.


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

DONT TRIP YOU WERE ALREADY ON TOP ONCE  AND YOU CAN BE UP THERE AGAIN.YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!  
FOR ALL THE HATERS STAY OFF THIS THREAD! :guns:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Nov 20 2005, 09:28 PM~4246161
> *Damm! bro the sucks..hey SIC call me bro you know i got 3 frames,  if you want one let me know.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL CALL YOU FOR SURE BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you need some welding or something, let me know bro. I will hook you up. You already know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THIER GENEROSITY I WILL GET AHOLD YOU GUYS AND TO ALL THE HATERS FUCK YOU


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE GIVING MY BROTHER IN LAW SUPPORT,THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OUT!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED 2 COMING IN 2006 YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Can't wait!


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Nov 20 2005, 10:28 PM~4246161
> *Damm! bro the sucks..hey SIC call me bro you know i got 3 frames,  if you want one let me know.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FREDDY, THANK YOU FOR HAVING MY BROTHER IN LAWS BACK! :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

keep us updated to ur bike 
and let me kno if u want the free frame


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 20 2005, 09:35 PM~4246204
> *HEY FREDDY, THANK YOU FOR HAVING MY BROTHER IN LAWS BACK!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

If There some thing we can do let me know bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'NESS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>SIC N TWISTED* :tears: :tears:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 09:39 PM~4246233
> *SIC'NESS
> *


next one will be better... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Nov 20 2005, 09:43 PM~4246245
> *next one will be better... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 09:44 PM~4246252
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 10:44 PM~4246252
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT HOMIES ARE FOR!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 20 2005, 09:46 PM~4246261
> *THATS WHAT HOMIES ARE FOR!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill do some pin strippin on ur new frame just hit me up


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gothabillie_@Nov 20 2005, 01:46 PM~4243533
> *too bad bout your bike dude i HATE fucking theives allmost as much as i HATE Stupid Fucking ******* fucking wanna be asswipe hope you get gang raped as your a bitch & your nothing but a internet wannbe tough guy.......
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:41 AM~4242350
> *fuk you ***** !  take care of your shit and you wouldn't have this problem you need to check your self homie  you actin like a bitch cause you got played i live in one of the worst areas ever and i had my shit for 10 years  and im white on top of that check your self
> *


shut the fuck up u stupid ass white boy u dont know a hard ass area if it kicked u in the ass u fuckin bitch u aint shit hommie im 16 and ill fuck u up lil bitch check yourself before u gett LLL's on yo dome bitch


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

that was my favorite 2 weeler :tears:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

anybody wanna hook me up with a free frame ?? :happysad: i need a new one to work on since i get body shop credits for my homeschool and i dont have no job so i cant buy one


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

SORRY TO HERE....I WILL KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR THOSE FOCKERS :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

kwerl needs 2 b banned poppin the n word like he's black talking like he's in the worst neighborhood and he goes around sayin the n word like that i bet he dont do that when he walks around that bad ass neighborhood of he's hahaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 21 2005, 01:09 AM~4247099
> *SORRY TO HERE....I WILL KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR THOSE FOCKERS :angry: :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

THIS SHIT SUCKS!!!!! BUT HEY "D" I KNOW ONLY IMAGIN WHAT "WE" ARE GOING TO DO NEXT!!! YOU KNOW YOU GOT ME ON THE TEAM FOR THE "SIC -2" BIKE!!!! LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP. HEY DID YOU GET THAT GREAT BIKE YESTERDAY AT THE SWAP? THEY WERE ONLY ASKING $250, I KNOW IT WAS A PERFECT BIKE THAT YOU COULD HAVE USED!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























WHAT A BUCKET!!! I THINK HE COULD HAVE GOTTEN $25 FOR IT!!!
HEY CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP ON YOUR NEXT PROJECT!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 07:51 AM~4247662
> *THIS SHIT SUCKS!!!!! BUT HEY "D" I KNOW ONLY IMAGIN WHAT "WE" ARE GOING TO DO NEXT!!! YOU KNOW YOU GOT ME ON THE TEAM FOR THE "SIC -2" BIKE!!!! LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP. HEY DID YOU GET THAT GREAT BIKE YESTERDAY AT THE SWAP? THEY WERE ONLY ASKING $250, I KNOW IT WAS A PERFECT BIKE THAT YOU COULD HAVE USED!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT A BUCKET!!! I THINK HE COULD HAVE GOTTEN $25 FOR IT!!!
> HEY CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP ON YOUR NEXT PROJECT!!
> *


BETWEEN SOCIOS B.C PRES,YOU ,FREDDY,AND MYSELF SIC'N'TWISTED 2 WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE
BY THE WAY THAT BIKE AT THE SWAPMEET WAS A PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THIER OFFERS.........THANK YOU..........I REALLY APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 06:53 AM~4247670
> *BETWEEN RAUL,YOU ,FREDDY,AND MYSELF SIC'N'TWISTED 2 WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE
> BY THE WAY THAT BIKE AT THE SWAPMEET WAS A PIECE OF SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I KNOW, AND IT WAS EVEN FUNNIER WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO SELL IT TO THIS GUY AND HE TOLD HIM IT WAS A 65 FRAME AND I HAD TO SHUT HIM DOWN AND LET HM KNOW IT WAS A 74, AUGUST FRAME. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE WAS PISSED!!!!!!!
SOME PEOPLE NEED TO THINK BEFORE THEY SELL!!!! JUST BECAUSE IT'S A SCHWINN, DOESN'T MEAN YOUR RICH!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 09:01 AM~4247911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I KNOW, AND IT WAS EVEN FUNNIER WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO SELL IT TO  THIS GUY AND HE TOLD HIM IT WAS A 65 FRAME AND I HAD TO SHUT HIM DOWN AND LET HM KNOW IT WAS A 74, AUGUST FRAME.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE WAS PISSED!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 09:25 PM~4246144
> *FOR THOSE WHO ARE WONDERING WHY MY BIKE WAS IN MY CAR ITS BECAUSE I WAS AWAY FROM HOME.I WENT TO THE LOW VINTAGE TOY DRIVE SATURDAY AND WAS GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW TODAY AND I WAS AT MY BROTHERS HOUSE AND  DIDNT WANT TO UNLOAD IT THEN RELOAD  BECAUSE IT IS A HASSLE BUT NOW I REGRET IT
> *


well shit .. dats why it got stolen.. common sense dude.. cant be lazy when it comes 2 a prized possesion.. shit them crackheads saw u left ur shit unattended and burned yo ass dawg.. sucks 2 b u


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2005, 10:38 PM~4246219
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


damn, that thing is beautiful 
:tears:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2005, 08:51 AM~4248117
> *well shit .. dats why it got stolen.. common sense dude.. cant be lazy when it comes 2 a prized possesion.. shit them crackheads saw u left ur shit unattended and burned yo ass dawg.. sucks 2 b u
> *


you know this is the kinda shit i hate, why do people have to fuel the fire, is it not bad enough that someone we know has lost there pride and joy to some tweakers. and believe me anybody's shit can be stolen at any given time. if somebody wants your shit they will take it, some way some how. 
as far as this case is concerned, they were not after the bike they went after the radio and went looking in the trunk for speakers and ran accross the bike, so no one was caught slippin, no one was in the bush's waitin, it was just a fucked up situation and people need to accept that and instead of thinking they are better then the next, you need to keep quiet, if you aint got anything good to say. sic n' wisted's bike actaully for sometime now has been a very important piece here on lay it low, i would think there should be more concern trying to help him get it back then there is hating on him and trying to make him look like the asshole. he like everyone else has alot of pride in his ride just like the rest of you, so stop hating and fueling the fire. :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 11:06 AM~4248192
> *you know this is the kinda shit i hate, why do people have to fuel the fire, is it not bad enough that someone we know has lost there pride and joy to some tweakers. and believe me anybody's shit can be stolen at any given time. if somebody wants your shit they will take it, some way some how.
> as far as this case is concerned, they were not after the bike they went after the radio and went looking in the trunk for speakers and ran accross the bike, so no one was caught slippin, no one was in the bush's waitin, it was just a fucked up situation and people need to accept that and instead of thinking they are better then the next, you need to keep quiet, if you aint got anything good to say. sic n' wisted's bike actaully for sometime now has been a very important piece here on lay it low, i would think there should be more concern trying to help him get it back then there is hating on him and trying to make him look like the asshole. he like everyone else has alot of pride in his ride just like the rest of you, so stop hating and fueling the fire. :angry:
> *


AMEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 10:06 AM~4248192
> *you know this is the kinda shit i hate, why do people have to fuel the fire, is it not bad enough that someone we know has lost there pride and joy to some tweakers. and believe me anybody's shit can be stolen at any given time. if somebody wants your shit they will take it, some way some how.
> as far as this case is concerned, they were not after the bike they went after the radio and went looking in the trunk for speakers and ran accross the bike, so no one was caught slippin, no one was in the bush's waitin, it was just a fucked up situation and people need to accept that and instead of thinking they are better then the next, you need to keep quiet, if you aint got anything good to say. sic n' wisted's bike actaully for sometime now has been a very important piece here on lay it low, i would think there should be more concern trying to help him get it back then there is hating on him and trying to make him look like the asshole. he like everyone else has alot of pride in his ride just like the rest of you, so stop hating and fueling the fire. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 10:06 AM~4248192
> *you know this is the kinda shit i hate, why do people have to fuel the fire, is it not bad enough that someone we know has lost there pride and joy to some tweakers. and believe me anybody's shit can be stolen at any given time. if somebody wants your shit they will take it, some way some how.
> as far as this case is concerned, they were not after the bike they went after the radio and went looking in the trunk for speakers and ran accross the bike, so no one was caught slippin, no one was in the bush's waitin, it was just a fucked up situation and people need to accept that and instead of thinking they are better then the next, you need to keep quiet, if you aint got anything good to say. sic n' wisted's bike actaully for sometime now has been a very important piece here on lay it low, i would think there should be more concern trying to help him get it back then there is hating on him and trying to make him look like the asshole. he like everyone else has alot of pride in his ride just like the rest of you, so stop hating and fueling the fire. :angry:
> *


ok... i know what its like to have a bike stolen... not the sic deville.. but my 20 in street bike was stolen... that bike was number one in texas.. so i kno what its like.... im not tryin 2 talk down on homeboy but dude.. its his fault for leaving it in the car... regardless if they wasnt lookin for it... but people like wanna jump on his balls cuz he got owned.....and mutha fucka.. i say what eva da hell i want.. its a open forum for me 2 speak my opinion...and i got plenty of pride in my ride fool.. .. but for now dats all i gotta say.. hopefully he would get his bike back.. but da cops aint gunna do shit.. basically hes gunna have 2 start from scratch....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2005, 09:44 AM~4248442
> *ok... i know what its like to have a bike stolen... not the  sic deville.. but my 20 in street bike was stolen... that bike was number one in texas.. so i kno what its like.... im not tryin 2 talk down on homeboy but dude.. its his fault for leaving it in the car... regardless if they wasnt lookin for it... but people like wanna jump on his balls cuz he got owned.....and mutha fucka.. i say what eva da hell i want.. its a open forum for me 2 speak my opinion...and i got plenty of pride in my ride  fool.. .. but for now dats all i gotta say.. hopefully he would get his bike back.. but da cops aint gunna do shit.. basically hes gunna have 2 start from scratch....
> *


How is your opinion going to help him? You just want to tell him he fucked up or? I wouldnt call it lazy or anything else. If you are going on a road trip the next morning, you would gas up the car and load all your shit. That way you would be ready to go the next day right?. If I did all that and came out the next morning and my car was gone, would it be my fault casue the guy who stole my car had enough gas to make it to mexico? 

Anyone on here can say there opinion but why do you think that saying shit like that is going to help him?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2005, 11:19 AM~4248618
> *How is your opinion going to help him? You just want to tell him he fucked up or? I wouldnt call it lazy or anything else. If you are going on a road trip the next morning, you would gas up the car and load all your shit. That way you would be ready to go the next day right?. If I did all that and came out the next morning and my car was gone, would it be my fault casue the guy who stole my car had enough gas to make it to mexico?
> 
> Anyone on here can say there opinion but why do you think that saying shit like that is going to help him?
> *


ok but a bike and car are different.. it dont take long to load a bike up... my fuckin bikes 8 foot long and i can load it up in 5 mins by myself.....and yea.. he did fuck up.. but its a leason learned... i learned my lesson after mines got stolen too....im not tryin 2 jump on dis dude and make hime feel worse than he does....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2005, 10:31 AM~4248699
> *ok but a bike and car are different.. it dont take long to load a bike up... my fuckin bikes 8 foot long and i can load it up in 5 mins by myself.....and yea.. he did fuck up.. but its a leason learned... i learned my lesson after mines got stolen too....im not tryin 2 jump on dis dude and make hime feel worse than he does....
> *


Loading my trike takes 30-45 min by myself, I know we are talking about Sic. Hes got boxes, turntable, mirrors, rocks and whatever else. 5 minutes or one hour, no one wants to do it in the morning. Its been cold lately and you have to remember that he wasnt at his house. Your not going to open the door, make a bunch of noise at 5 or 6 am especially if its at someone elses house.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2005, 11:44 AM~4248771
> *Loading my trike takes 30-45 min by myself, I know we are talking about Sic. Hes got boxes, turntable, mirrors, rocks and whatever else. 5 minutes or one hour, no one wants to do it in the morning. Its been cold lately and you have to remember that he wasnt at his house. Your not going to open the door, make a bunch of noise at 5 or 6 am especially if its at someone elses house.
> *


yea i feel u on making noise and stuff early in da morn.. but dats no excuse... he could of leaft all his display stuff.. but the bike in general he should of took.. now how much noise does dat make....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2005, 11:52 AM~4248814
> *yea i feel u on making noise and stuff early in da morn.. but dats no excuse... he could of leaft all his display stuff.. but the bike in general he should of took.. now how much noise does dat make....
> *


STFU


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Hey Sic....Sorry bout your bike homie....Good Luck....Fuk all them haters..... just come back twice as hard.... :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, this is getting stupid, so let me ask you this, i know some guy's that made the trip from florida to las vegas, i know it took more than 1 day to get there. were they supposed to unload the u-haul and take the bike out and put it in the hotel room every night? come on, i don't care if your bike is as long as the titanic, different strokes for different folks, you nor anyone can dictate how someone should do what they do. DROP IT, AND STOP HATIN!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 12:03 PM~4248877
> *STFU
> *


fuck you......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 21 2005, 12:10 PM~4248933
> *ok, this is getting stupid, so let me ask you this, i know some guy's that made the trip from florida to las vegas, i know it took more than 1 day to get there. were they supposed to unload the u-haul and take the bike out and put it in the hotel room every night? come on, i don't care if your bike is as long as the titanic, different strokes for different folks, you nor anyone can dictate how someone should do what they do. DROP IT, AND STOP HATIN!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY POINT EXACTLY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not hatin.. i liked dat bike.... especially da murals....da bike was clean ass hell.... damn now im startin 2 miss mine dat i got stolen from me...but like he said part two is comming soon....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2005, 12:19 PM~4249026
> *im not hatin.. i liked dat bike.... especially da murals....da bike was clean ass hell.... damn  now im startin 2 miss mine dat i got stolen from me...but like he said part two is comming soon....
> *


YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

i hope you catch that fool at a show wit it still green beat his azz plz


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*HATERS*


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

anybody wanna hook me up with a free frame ?? happysad.gif i need a new one to work on since i get body shop credits for my homeschool and i dont have no job so i cant buy one


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 21 2005, 02:53 PM~4249639
> *anybody wanna hook me up with a free frame ?? happysad.gif i need a new one to work on since i get body shop credits for my homeschool and i dont have no job so i cant buy one
> *


YOU SHOULD POST THIS UP IN *WANTED*


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

He should contact Unicef or the fuckin salvation army....this is the same kid that was braggin about sellin that old raleigh and then stealin it back from the guy and also braggin about gettin drunk and stealing two other bikes like he is cool. If he is such a thief he should just go steal someone elses bike. I dont know about anywhere else...but around he if we find fuckers tryin to steal shit...I shoot first and ask question later.


He must think that braggin about being a thief and stealing bikes that people work hard on is gonna make us like him...when in all actuality it just makes everyone hate him. :uh:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 05:20 PM~4249831
> *He should contact Unicef or the fuckin salvation army....this is the same kid that was braggin about sellin that old raleigh and then stealin it back from the guy and also braggin about gettin drunk and stealing two other bikes like he is cool. If he is such a thief he should just go steal someone elses bike. I dont know about anywhere else...but around he if we find fuckers tryin to steal shit...I shoot first and ask question later.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: that might have been someone else I think but if your right :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2005, 01:26 PM~4249869
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: that might have been someone else I think  but if your right :thumbsup:
> *



No it was this fuckin clown.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

*East Siderr:* "ayy *****...who has 2 new pairs of shoes and some rims and other bike parts....i dont give a fuck...my ANTIQUE bike was sold and then i jacked that shit back niiiiiggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ill take a pic of it later hahahahhahhahahahaa sukkkaaaaa i jacked it last night before he locked up hahahaha dumb bitch."


I couldnt find the other topic where he was supposedly fucked up on "E" and all drunk...said he stole a bmx bike and lowrider bike as well.


I wouldnt doubt it if he stole this bike too!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

hey sorry to hear that, hopefully the dumbass that took it shows it at a show or sells it to someone and that dumbass takes it to a show and someone finds it. 
that shit happened to my cousins ex, his monte was stolen and three years later, he found it at a lowrider show at the cow palace. they changed everything but the cylinders, his bro had custom painted them. when he started asking questions about the car they realized what was up and started pulling shit out the car in the middle of the show, they ripped the interior and stuff. he got it back thou that same day.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

even though my bikes aint all that i still keep a close eye on them i would always set my shit up before i leave but never load it in my car for that very same reason. 

theyre prized possesions and i hate taking chances like that 

for him its a hard lesson learned the hard way


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

im a hella big theif dose this make every1 hate me.




sorry to hear about your bike being stolen sic i would offer you somthing to but i dont have shit. But hey atleast you got to feel what its like to be at the top i have never been at the top when it comes to anything. But hey you will come up again...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 21 2005, 04:45 PM~4251168
> *im a hella big theif dose this make every1 hate me.
> sorry to hear about your bike being stolen sic i would offer you somthing to but i dont have shit. But hey atleast you got to feel what its like to be at the top i have never been at the top when it comes to anything. But hey you will come up again...
> *



No, it just means we all hope your shit gets stolen so you know what its like. See you thiefs dont know what its like to work your ass off for nice things only to have some worthless piece of shit steal it from you.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 06:25 PM~4251408
> *No, it just means we all hope your shit gets stolen so you know what its like. See you thiefs dont know what its like to work your ass off for nice things only to have some worthless piece of shit steal it from you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ey sic n twisted i would check the haters around ur area that hatted on you in the past ..also i would think if that day if anyone was watching you pull up at his house in the car..ive had windows stold out of my old blazer and before it happend there was 2 guys scoppin down the block so i knew it had to of been them...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 06:31 PM~4251450
> *ey sic n twisted i would check the haters around ur area that hatted on you in the past ..also i would think if that day if anyone was watching you pull up at his house in the car..ive had windows stold out of my old blazer and before it happend there was 2 guys scoppin down the block so i knew it had to of been them...
> *


you know what bro,i think it was random hit and they just got lucky to find my bike


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

They probably dont know what they got. Theyre gonna try to sell it probably


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u have the bike covered in the car? where was it in the trunk or like back seat?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look for every sawp or pawns cus they make easy money 

a compleat differnt shit but my house has been broken in 4 times and once we saw all of our shit in a pawn shop the third time they broke in 
and a tv in the sawp the 2nd time they broke in 

some look around


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to say the san jose flea market too on beyressa check that place out too


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

On your new bike if you go with a steering wheel pick any one off my site it's on me. Point blank if a Mutha #$%&* steals your %*&% it's not your fault. Good luck on your rebuild.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats what im talkin bout!!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

DAMN that is one of my favorite bikes i bet it was someone that saw it and wanted it i once left my bike at my friends and that night someone broke into my garage and took nothing and my bro had his 13's in the back


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah bro, if you need some powdercoating done on the new bike let me know...I'll hook you up!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i need powercoating


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 21 2005, 06:03 PM~4251680
> *i need powercoating
> *



Well your bike didnt get stolen. So if you need some PM me with parts and color ideas and I will give you prices.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

my bike got stolen two months ago but i had a project that i was working so i miss my bike but the past is past and no i never got it back..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

cool i appreciate the love i will definatly get at everyone that is offering parts :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 06:44 PM~4251525
> *did u have the bike covered in the car? where was it in the trunk or like back seat?
> *


it was in the trunk bro


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 08:41 AM~4242350
> *fuk you ***** !  take care of your shit and you wouldn't have this problem you need to check your self homie  you actin like a bitch cause you got played i live in one of the worst areas ever and i had my shit for 10 years  and im white on top of that check your self
> *


How u white but sayin *****? FUKKK U AND YO RACISM. Also i doubt Rochester, NY is worse than the Bay Area. Especially not worse than the Phillmore District.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep this on topic, you guys go argue in the off topic or something.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 07:36 PM~4251953
> *keep this on topic, you guys go argue in the off topic or something.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 07:38 PM~4251971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SIC" you need to make a new topic and post picture of your new project


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 08:41 PM~4251995
> *SIC" you need to make a new topic and post picture of your new project
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 07:41 PM~4251995
> *SIC" you need to make a new topic and post picture of your new project
> *


THATS GOING TO HAPPEN IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 07:25 PM~4251408
> *No, it just means we all hope your shit gets stolen so you know what its like. See you thiefs dont know what its like to work your ass off for nice things only to have some worthless piece of shit steal it from you.
> *


hahahahahaha i was just kidding i havent jacked any1 for about 3 years and ya i have been jacked alot.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 08:50 PM~4252062
> *THATS GOING TO HAPPEN IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST WAITING FOR SOCIOS B.C.PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 08:56 PM~4252113
> *JUST WAITING FOR SOCIOS B.C.PREZ :biggrin:
> *


bro, take a # :biggrin: LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 07:58 PM~4252130
> *bro, take a # :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 06:56 PM~4252113
> *JUST WAITING FOR SOCIOS B.C.PREZ :biggrin:
> *


Ill make sure and take pics.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2005, 07:59 PM~4252139
> *Ill make sure and take pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2005, 06:54 PM~4251592
> *On your new bike  if you go with a steering wheel pick any one off my site it's on me. Point blank if a Mutha #$%&* steals your %*&% it's not your fault. Good luck on your  rebuild.
> *


I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON THAT OFFER WHATS YOUR WEBSITE AGAIN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 07:01 PM~4251660
> *Yeah bro, if you need some powdercoating done on the new bike let me know...I'll hook you up!
> *


FOR SURE ILL GET AT YOU


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This is what Layitlow is all about !!!Support and helping each other.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 20 2005, 06:55 PM~4245208
> *Hey if you need a a frame i got one that I can hook you up for free,and if you need rims I got them buy the have some rust on them free thats rigth free!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE OFFER REC,BUT SOCIOS HOOKED IT UP WITH A FRAME


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 09:37 PM~4252447
> *This is what Layitlow is all about !!!Support and helping each other.
> *


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 08:38 PM~4252451
> *THANKS FOR THE OFFER REC,BUT SOCIOS HOOKED IT UP WITH A FRAME
> *


Its cool just post pictures of your project cant wait to see it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn bro, that shit sucks...i was looking forward to getting to take an actual picture of that bike at a show.anyways, when you are ready, hit me up and ill hook you up with a *free* striping job!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

danny looks like alot of riders out there are really trying to help out bro thats good friends right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 08:39 PM~4252463
> *Its cool just post pictures of your project cant wait to see it
> *


I WILL BE MAKING A BUILD UP THREAD TO SHOW THE PROGRESS AND THANK THE SPONSORS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 21 2005, 08:43 PM~4252485
> *danny  looks  like  alot of riders  out there are  really  trying to  help  out bro  thats  good  friends  right  there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR, PURE LOWRIDING LOVE BY MANY IN HERE


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 09:48 PM~4252520
> *YES SIR, PURE LOWRIDING LOVE BY MANY IN HERE
> *


right on :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 22 2005, 02:40 AM~4252475
> *damn bro, that shit sucks...i was looking forward to getting to take an actual picture of that bike at a show.anyways,  when you are ready, hit me up and ill hook you up with a free striping job!
> *


let me see some of ur work?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey danny, i don't have any pinstriping, airbrush, or any artistic talent to offer you, but i'll be here to support and encourage you with your next project

any questions, send a p.m. my way


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 08:51 PM~4252560
> *hey danny, i don't have any pinstriping, airbrush, or any artistic talent to offer you,  but i'll be here to support and encourage you with your next project
> 
> any questions, send a p.m.  my way
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT ALWAYS HELPS TO BRO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 22 2005, 02:51 AM~4252560
> *hey danny, i don't have any pinstriping, airbrush, or any artistic talent to offer you,  but i'll be here to support and encourage you with your next project
> 
> any questions, send a p.m.  my way
> *


thats cheep fool j/p


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 08:55 PM~4252585
> *thats cheep fool j/p
> *


YOU AIN'T RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 08:51 PM~4252560
> *hey danny, i don't have any pinstriping, airbrush, or any artistic talent to offer you,  but i'll be here to support and encourage you with your next project
> 
> any questions, send a p.m.  my way
> *


Hey Noe its about "Support" thats all and you are part of it  You encourage other and me..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 08:58 PM~4252615
> *Hey Noe its about "Support" thats all and you are part of it   You encourage other and me..
> *


I AGREE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2005, 09:58 PM~4252615
> *Hey Noe its about "Support" thats all and you are part of it   You encourage other and me..
> *


really :tears:

*HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!*




your lights are ready to be mailed REC


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

hey sic the web site is www.nybonecollectors.com like I said I got you on the steering wheel and I'll take care of the shipping to :thumbsup:  www.nybonecollectors.com


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2005, 09:00 PM~4252637
> *hey sic the web site is www.nybonecollectors.com  like I said I got you on the steering wheel and I'll take care of the shipping to :thumbsup:  www.nybonecollectors.com
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry to here that SIC. Remember when my bike got stolen. I was mad but kept my head up. Show those fools who they are messin with. Build over. We all have faith in you man.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im just messin wit u noe lol ..



say sick n twisted part 2 a trike???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2005, 08:00 PM~4252637
> *hey sic the web site is www.nybonecollectors.com  like I said I got you on the steering wheel and I'll take care of the shipping to :thumbsup:  www.nybonecollectors.com
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 09:05 PM~4252687
> *im just messin wit u noe lol ..
> say sick n twisted part 2 a trike???
> *


HOW DID YOU FIGURE IT OUT :0 DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND ONE CHEAP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well hit up the san jo flea market! they got ones for like 120 they got one ther with a nice metal platform on the back to mount a pump to!!!


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 20 2005, 07:27 AM~4242314
> *THATS FUKED UP BUT THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR NOT STAYIN ON POINT  KEEP YOUR GUARD UP HOMIE    :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: DUMB LIL KID SHOULDA BEEN STRAPPED!!! :guns:  :tears: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delriocopkiller_@Nov 21 2005, 09:18 PM~4252825
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: DUMB LIL KID SHOULDA BEEN STRAPPED!!! :guns:    :tears:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Nov 21 2005, 09:02 PM~4252657
> *Sorry to here that SIC.  Remember when my bike got stolen.  I was mad but kept my head up.  Show those fools who they are messin with.  Build over.  We all have faith in you man.
> *


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

que onda, sorry to hear about tha bike. Let me know the color your gonna do it. I will upholstery a seat for you. I have a couple bannanna seats laying around. I'll hook it up, mirrors if you like. let me know, i got you on the seat. 

Zeke
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Nov 21 2005, 09:31 PM~4252925
> *que onda, sorry to hear about tha bike. Let me know the color your gonna do it. I will upholstery a seat for you. I have a couple bannanna seats laying around. I'll hook it up, mirrors if you like. let me know, i got you on the seat.
> 
> Zeke
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE I WILL GET AT YOU WHEN I DECIDE THE COLOR


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

:uh: CABRON !NOW HES GETTIN ALL PICKY :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delriocopkiller_@Nov 21 2005, 09:42 PM~4253006
> *:uh: CABRON !NOW HES GETTIN ALL PICKY :uh:
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 22 2005, 01:45 PM~4256607
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMIESFORCHRIST (Nov 22, 2005)

if our club can help let me know! we a christian based car club, we can send u money if needed good luck! and god bless!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMIESFORCHRIST_@Nov 22 2005, 03:12 PM~4257290
> *if our club can help let me know! we a christian based car club, we can send u money if needed good luck! and god bless!
> *


thanks for the offer but i cant take money


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMIESFORCHRIST+Nov 22 2005, 04:12 PM~4257290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

you still going sat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Nov 22 2005, 06:37 PM~4258807
> *you still going sat
> *


FOR SURE BROTHER IM THERE.... I ALREADY HAVE THE TOYS READY FOR THE VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Nov 21 2005, 03:09 AM~4247240
> *kwerl needs 2 b banned poppin the n word like he's black talking like he's in the worst neighborhood and he goes around sayin the n word like that i bet he dont do that when he walks around that bad ass neighborhood of he's hahaha
> *


hell naw hw dont say that in his "bad" neighborhood. He probally a nerd that live deep in the suburbs. He dont even kno wut a bad area is.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

heres his "bad" neighborhood.
http://www.visitrochester.com/
http://www.ci.rochester.ny.us/
aint even heard of this place


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Nov 22 2005, 09:01 PM~4259804
> *heres his "bad" neighborhood.
> http://www.visitrochester.com/
> http://www.ci.rochester.ny.us/
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the suburs bad hahahah my little town alone has 25 gangs and drugs and junkies man and its a little town


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

What up Wallstreet. I remember growing up off Michigan Ave. man and that was the good side of town. This kid talks so tuff. I don't pay no attention to him. Nothing but a E-Thug.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Nov 22 2005, 10:01 PM~4259804
> *heres his "bad" neighborhood.
> http://www.visitrochester.com/
> http://www.ci.rochester.ny.us/
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha nice and peacefull


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

By no way shape or form am I bragging or talking shit But Rochester NY is no play ground for the past two years we have had the highest murders per capita in new york state that includes new york city and the fab five bronx brooklyn and so on. Trust me when I tell you no matter where you live If you live where theres Blacks Spanish and Whites all poor add drugs in the mix it's anytown USA. And anyone who said they never heard of rochester do your home work Kodak, Xerox, Western Union, and The first inside mall all originated here. just like where you live the suburbs are nice but the middle city is all fucked up. I'v been on the site for a couple of months & how many times have you heard me talk shit.. Never. That's just the way I am and Guess where I'm from. the point of this is to let you know people talk shit not the places where there from. the news head lines speak for themselves. .....Back to the topic can't wait to see the ride picked a color yet :biggrin: 

15-year-old Stacey Long was fatally shot Thursday night behind the Campbell 
Day in Photos
Other youth shootings
February: Charkendra Baker was 13 when she died in a shooting in February on Weld Street. Her boyfriend, Isaac Allen Jones, now 22, has been charged in her death.


March 30: DeMario Moore, 17, was walking home from playing basketball at the North Street Community Center when a girl smiled and waved at him. The girl's boyfriend is accused of shooting DeMario in the back.


July 3: Michael Harding, 17, of Rochester, was found dead outside 77-79 Kelly St. just before 7 a.m. Harding was shot in the back.


July 8: Fred Lewis, 12, was shot in the back yard of a home at 18 Langham St. around 11:35 p.m. He had been walking with his brother and a friend.

Sept. 28: Miquesha Hazzard, 16, of 479 Lakeview Park, was shot in the back inside 28 Bismark about 7 p.m. She was friends with a 17-year-old boy who lives at 28 Bismark. He was not home when several rounds were fired from outside the home, striking Miquesha. Since the shooting, Nicholas Morgan, 24, has been charged with second-degree murder .

Oct. 2: Devon Stott, 14, was stabbed to death during a fight about 2:30 a.m. Sunday on Meigs Street near Caroline Street. Four other people were wounded in the knife fight that killed Devon, including his older brother, Randall :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 23 2005, 02:02 PM~4264416
> *By no way shape or form am I bragging or talking shit But Rochester NY is no play ground for the past two years we have had the highest murders per capita in new york state that includes new york city and the fab five bronx brooklyn and so on. Trust me when I tell you no matter where you live If you live where theres Blacks Spanish and Whites all poor add drugs in the mix it's anytown USA. And anyone who said they never heard of rochester do your home work Kodak, Xerox, Western Union, and The first inside mall all originated here. just like where you live the suburbs are nice but the middle city is all fucked up. I'v been on the site for a couple of months & how many times have you heard me talk shit.. Never. That's just the way I am and Guess where I'm from. the point of this is to let you know people talk shit not the places where there from. the news head lines speak for themselves. .....Back to the topic can't wait to see the ride picked a color yet  :biggrin:
> 
> 15-year-old Stacey Long was fatally shot Thursday night behind the Campbell
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ..................YES I PICKED THE COLOR,ITS CANDY GREEN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 08:51 PM~4252555
> *let me see some of ur work?
> *


i am going to be posting it on my bike clubs website soon, ill let you know when i post it, so you can check it out. my email keeps fuckin up, so i cant even email any of the pics..


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 21 2005, 06:45 PM~4251168
> *im a hella big theif dose this make every1 hate me.
> sorry to hear about your bike being stolen sic i would offer you somthing to but i dont have shit. But hey atleast you got to feel what its like to be at the top i have never been at the top when it comes to anything. But hey you will come up again...
> *


J/K PEOPLE I HATE THEIFS


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 22 2005, 07:40 PM~4258824
> *FOR SURE BROTHER IM THERE.... I ALREADY HAVE THE TOYS READY FOR THE VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER NOT LEAVE THEM IN THE CAR!!!! :angry: :angry: 
:nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Nov 24 2005, 09:44 AM~4269476
> *YOU BETTER NOT LEAVE THEM IN THE CAR!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Nov 24 2005, 10:44 AM~4269476
> *YOU BETTER NOT LEAVE THEM IN THE CAR!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Nov 24 2005, 10:44 AM~4269476
> *YOU BETTER NOT LEAVE THEM IN THE CAR!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


HES MY BROTHER SO I CAN TALK SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Nov 24 2005, 12:30 PM~4270210
> *HES MY BROTHER SO I CAN TALK SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 20 2005, 10:14 PM~4246416
> *shut the fuck up u stupid ass white boy u dont know a hard ass area if it kicked u in the ass u fuckin bitch u aint shit hommie im 16 and ill fuck u up lil bitch check yourself before u gett LLL's on yo dome bitch
> *


 ***** you stupid i will smack you


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT "D"


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 15 2006, 10:52 AM~4624630
> *CHECK IT OUT "D"
> *


Ya ok I remember now! Are you doing the new one the same or totally different?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

yo does eastsider have a new name on here? if so what is it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 15 2006, 08:55 AM~4624645
> *Ya ok I remember now! Are you doing the new one the same or totally different?
> *


MY NEW ONE WILL BE THE SIMILAR, SAME COLOR, EXCEPT IT WILL BE A TRIKE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 15 2006, 08:57 AM~4624654
> *yo does eastsider have a new name on here? if so what is it
> *


NO


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 15 2006, 10:59 AM~4624674
> *MY NEW ONE WILL BE THE SIMILAR, SAME COLOR,  EXCEPT IT WILL BE A TRIKE
> *


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

bro did you ever find your bike? and i bet you if you see a lowrider that new around your way its urs bet ya !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 15 2006, 09:06 AM~4624708
> *bro did you ever find your bike? and i bet you if you see a lowrider that new around your way its urs bet ya !
> *


NO I NEVER FOUND IT AND I WONT STOP LOOKING,BUT UNTIL THEN IM STARTING THIS FRAME


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

are you gona strip the lil bit of paint left on frame or is it good to go? and did yo use weire wheel


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+Nov 21 2005, 09:00 PM~4252637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now ya'll gotta remember to support the people who are supporting sick n twisted. Ny bone collector or whoever else is helping. Buy from these folks and use their services. If you were gonna buy something anyway might as well get it there because that is what put him in the position to help folks like sic. 

I don't have the deal on parts, but me and my brother usually hit flea markets up every so often and best believe If I ever see that bike im going to fight for it back as if it was my own. Imma show my bro a picture of it too. For some reason I dont think the average guys would bother to part it out cause its hassel and its hard to find buyers unless you are involved in the lowrider community in which he would run the risk of getting caught.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 15 2006, 08:23 AM~4624794
> *NO I NEVER FOUND IT AND I WONT STOP LOOKING,BUT UNTIL THEN IM STARTING THIS FRAME
> *


  If the guy who stold it ever fucks up and takes it to a show, you know we got your back. :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck ya id prolly get kicked out of the show if i see ur bike


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear what happened to your bike. I'm the one who sold the chain steering wheel to you. If you need a part for your bike and it's within a reasonable price, I will buy it for you. Just let me know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Jan 15 2006, 09:35 AM~4624855
> *are you gona strip the lil bit of paint left on frame  or is it good to go? and did yo use weire wheel
> *


yes i used a wire wheel and i stripped most of the paint off the frame, i didnt really focus on the tank part to much because the sheet metal covered it ....its already tack welded  just needs to be seam welded, grinded,bondo,primered and painted, should be ready in 2 weeks are so.........my build up thread will start in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 16 2006, 01:17 PM~4633795
> *Sorry to hear what happened to your bike. I'm the one who sold the chain steering wheel to you. If you need a part for your bike and it's within a reasonable price, I will buy it for you. Just let me know.
> *


thanks for the offer DSweet i'll let you know if i need anything


----------

